# Laptop! ish wanna buy one,



## Magnus (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello =3 

If i'm lucky i can save up $1.400. i'm not too sure if i can tho if! i want to buy a laptop, now the problem,

MAC, i've never worked with it, it looks cool, most people give good reviews about it and its good for design! but the SPECS ;-; they are so damn low, far lower then a windows based laptop thats even half the price >< how come?


Should i just buy a good windows laptop or is there a trick in the differences of the spec's?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want to use your laptop for games, don't buy a Mac.

If you want to do EVERYTHING ELSE (including school and work stuffs)... with no maintenence required, easy set-up, a reliable system, great security, and a damn powerful machine that's definately worth every single penny you've paid, then get a Mac. A Macbook or Macbook Pro would be great, but depending on what you'd be using it for, you might even be able to get an iBook G4 working for yourself (plus you can get them cheap, I got mine for $600)


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want a machine that can play games pretty well you could always buy an ASUS laptop. They're fairly priced, but they come with Vista pre-installed so you might wanna keep around a XP disc. I got mine for $1200 after s/h & tax from NewEgg.com a few months ago. Mine has a 1.8ghz AMD Turion64 X2 (dual core model), 1 gig DDR2 ram (upgraded it to 2 gigs myself for $50), 17.1" display, 160gb HD, DVD SuperMulti drive, Geforce 7600GO w/ 256mb DDR ram, etc.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I'm planning to learn 3D modeling, so i'm looking for really good spec's, I've also heard that the Sony Vaio CR11Z has a 800mb gpu. Is that any good?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want work for digital media and editing and such (using Maya, for example), the I would definately recomend a Macbook.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 31, 2007)

ok. but why are the spec's of an apple system so low? 

i mean. for $1200 i have a macbook with like a 80gb drive, 1gb ram and 128mb gpu, thats low ><


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 31, 2007)

Because Macs don't come cheap. As for the Sony... Take my word for it they're some of the worst laptops out there.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 31, 2007)

True, they are more expensive... but hey, you pay for what you get.

I've been a Mac user for the past 13 years, not ONCE have I had a major problem that I couldn't fix myself.


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, although I'm no fan of Mac, I would reccomend one for doing anything artistic related.

And you're paying for stability and specialisation with a Mac. Sure, it's expensive looking, but it doesn't spit in your face like windows sometimes does cause it's OS isn't being the jack of all trades like windows is.


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 4, 2007)

Mac's are really expensive and all but its worth it they have AMAZING customer service.

My friend spilled red bull all over his and got a new one with no charge, and although its not a labtop, apple gave me a free iPod when I washed mine


----------



## yak (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, let's start with getting you mind together on what you want to do with the notebook you are looking to buy.
List the things you are going to do with it, and the most significant, primary thing you want to do.


----------



## Oni (Nov 5, 2007)

If you will be using your laptop as an educational/work tool and will not be using it for gaming, then you will most likely save hundreds of dollars when making your initial purchase. I assume Microsoft office and other useful applications have very low system requirements.

The only program I find essential is notepad at this moment lol. With it I can program and schedule everything I want.


----------

